# Samick SHT, where is it made and other questions.



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Is the SHT a Korean or Chinese Samick? What is the overall fit/finish and quality like? Compared to say a modern Bear Grizzly? Also it appears that this take down has limb pockets of sorts. Are they plastic or metal? What's the odds of getting mismatched limbs like I've gotten with the last two PSE Coyotes? Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


Samick Sports, a subsidiary of Samick Corps, is South Korean. Samick and Samick Sports do have some of their products made in Taiwan, a Republic of China. Don't know what bow or what parts might be made or assembled in Taiwan, but although Taiwan is considered to be a Republic of (mainland) China...but not China, Taiwan products should not be considered "Chinese made." Before our leaders (said with tongue in cheek) sold out to China, a lot of products were made or assembled in Taiwan and the products were generally good.

The lower-end Samick bows undoubtedly cannot compare with a primo Bear; but it's (Samick low-cost) not meant to. As for knowing the odds of the limbs being mismatched; who could know until it occurs?


----------



## JNG (Sep 15, 2007)

Well I don't know that I'd call a modern Bear Grizzly "primo". The last few I've seen have been pretty sad to look at.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> The last few I've seen have been pretty sad to look at.


Don't know if I have recently laid my eyes on a new-made "Grizzly," what's the problem?


----------



## JNG (Sep 15, 2007)

Extremely poor finish. Looks very hastily made. The Grizzlys from just a couple years ago looked and shot fine. The shop I frequent sells Bear trad bows. Lately the Bears have been dissapointing.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

I got my SHT in May 2009.
The finish is better than expected for the price range this bow is in.
The pockets on mine are metal.
The limbs pull perfectly even and are spot on with the specified 50lb weight at 28''.
I know things might have changed since I bought it, but thought the info might help anyway.

I know some people reckon Samick mis-spelled the name of this bow (left out th 'i' from the middle LoL) but I like mine and am very happy with it.

Kev


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a great shooting bow. My buddy has one and it shoots great!


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

EnglishKev:

First SHT I believe I have seen. As my Welsh family members would say; "Your SHT is the dog's b.......ks!"


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

WindWalker said:


> EnglishKev:
> 
> First SHT I believe I have seen. As my Welsh family members would say; "Your SHT is the dog's b.......ks!"


Hey WindWalker,

As you would probably deduce from my sig, I am primarily a compound shooter.
However, whenever I come to the USA, my hunting buddy in Florida keeps ragging me about using 'training wheels', (dang stick and twig shooter LoL).
He and his wife have a collection of Mike Treadway long bows, and I do shoot them when I am there (very nice bows BTW).
Anyway, long story short, when I came back from a trip Christmas 2008, I decided to buy a trad bow just for the heck of it but didn't want a big cash outlay in case I couldn't get on with it (also wanted a takedown so I could put in in my suitcase).
Thinking back to my archery days at school many years ago, I thought a recurve bow would suit me better than a long bow, and a shop over here had the SHT bows for £105 (around $165 at the time).
It shoots nice enough that I have decided not to replace it with anything more expensive.
I did carry it in the Florida woods for part of my trip last year, but didn't get a chance of a shot.
Maybe next time.

Kev


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Made in China, at least were when I worked at Tradtech....


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Made in China, at least were when I worked at Tradtech...._


Would not surprise me. Is there any product these days that is not made in China?


----------

